# Starting Wiring



## Kilian (Feb 27, 2012)

I am building a wrap around layout with a point off the round layout for a yard. Similar to a capital case Q. The bottom of the Q is the yard. I want to do two main lines and a third line around the track that will run through scenic grades/mountain terrain. 

So. Would one bus line or main bus line be good for all three lines and their industry spurs? Would a separate line be required for the yard because if I use a wye to connect the yard to one of the mainlines it will short out? Do I need a booster??

Using NCE dcc.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Best idea is to run a buss to connect a number of
drops from the track. The other guys will have to
advise you on isolating your mains.

You would have a short circuit on a WYE or Reverse loop unless
you isolate it...I use insulated joiners on both rails...other guys make
a cut in the rails...the section would be powered by
an automatic reverse loop controller...it does the work,
you run the trains...the great thing about DCC.

If you use Peco Insulfrog turnouts you'll need additional drops
on your diverging track since these have power routing. If
turnout is set for straight there will be no power on diverging.

Don


----------



## Kilian (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh yes. Ian use peco Insulfrog. It seems to be pretty good turnouts.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes always Insul frogs, never electro frogs, they are not DCC friendly!


----------

